# Haltbarkeit von Fichtenholz-Unterkonstruktion



## Wie_der_Eisbaer (20. Apr. 2014)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich bin ja gerade dabei ein Deck an meinem Teich zu bauen und wenn man den Akkuschrauber schon zur Hand hat, habe ich bei unserer Terrasse gleich mal ein paar Schrauben nachziehen wollen.

Aber da drehten einige leer und so habe ich mal eine Diele abmontiert.

Was ich da entdeckt habe war eine Katastrophe! Die Balken sind zum Teil komplett vermorscht!

Die Terrasse ist vor ca. 10 Jahren von der Zimmerei gebaut worden, die auch unser Holzständerhaus gebaut haben. Eigentlich sollten die was von konstruktiven Holzschutz verstehen.

Die Balken sind Fichten-Konstruktionsvollholz und nur mal mit Holzschutzmittel gestrichen. Die Dielen sind Bangkirai und OK, aber die wurden direkt auf den Balken geschraubt, alles ohne Gefälle und so konnte das Holz nicht richtig trocken und ist vermorscht.

Jetzt frage ich mich, was ich machen soll. Intelligenter weise ist das Terrassendach (Alu) direkt auf die Holzdielen gestellt.
Ich muss also vermutlich erst das Dach abbauen lassen, bevor ich die Terrasse zerlegen und eine neue Unterkonstruktion einbauen kann. Schöne Sche.....!
Wir haben ein Glasdach und das ist ganz schön schwer und ohne Kran geht da nichts.

Man so ein Ärger.
Ich hatte das damals einfach den Handwerkern in Auftrag gegeben, die eh am Haus gearbeitet haben, mich aber nicht um die Details gekümmert.

Jetzt weis ich, dass man das so auf keinen Fall bauen darf.
Aber nach 10 Jahren hat man natürlich auch keine Ansprüche mehr.

Mal sehen, wie ich das lösen kann.


Frohe Ostern!

Knut


----------



## Echinopsis (20. Apr. 2014)

Hallo Knut,

naja - Handwerker ist halt nicht gleich Handwerker.
Da sieht man mal wieder, wenn man`s selber macht wirds am Besten.

Über Kurz oder Lang wirst Du die schadhaften, vermorschten Balken austauschen müssen, kein schöner Job.
Ich würde mich trotzdem an Deiner Stelle mal bei den Handwerkern von damals erkundigen, falls es denn diese Firma überhaupt noch gibt.
Eine Schadensbegrenzung werde diese vermutlich keinesfalls durchführen, aber so ganz ungeschoren würde ich diese Handwerker nicht davonkommen lassen.
Sowas sollte auf jedenfall länger halten als 10 Jahre.

lG
Daniel


----------



## Michael H (20. Apr. 2014)

Hallo

Wenn ich bei meine Terrasse loslege , kommt auf jeden Balken erst mal eine Lage Dachpappe oder Teichfolienreste und dann erst die Dielen drauf . So ( hoffe ich ) das sie besser geschützt sind vom Regen und ich nicht das Problem bekomme das du im moment leider hast ......


----------



## Heidelberger (20. Apr. 2014)

Das Morschproblem wirst du vermutlich nur an den Stößen haben -und das ist wirklich schwachsinnig gelöst. Egal wie das Gefälle ist -durch die Rinnen des Belags ist es da 10 Jahre in den Schlitz reingelaufen. Vermutlich musst du ja nur die Balken an den Stößen auswechseln und die dann mit einer Tropfkante (Blech) schützen -das hätte auch eine Lärche oder __ Douglasie nicht ausgehalten (mit Tropenhölzern kenn ich mich nicht aus - die verarbeite ich aus Prinzip nicht egal ob FSC oder nicht...). 
Martin


----------



## lotta (20. Apr. 2014)

Hallo Knut,
das mit deiner Terrasse, ist ja richtig Sch.....
Ich habe 2 Balkone, mit __ Douglasie belegt...
Als Unterkonstruktion, habe ich Walabaholz (Stauseeholz ) genommen,
das kostet zwar etwas mehr,  ist aber echt unkaputtbar.
Dazu noch Abstandshalter aus einer Art recykeltem PVC, 
das sollte zum Abtrocknen, genügen.
Ich würde an deiner Stelle,  die damalige Firma, auch noch nach all den Jahren, 
auf deren Bauweise ansprechen!
Das ist ja wirklich nicht vertretbar!

Ich wünsche dir viel Glück bei der Renovierung, eurer Terrasse.


----------



## Wie_der_Eisbaer (21. Apr. 2014)

Danke für eure Anteilnahme.

Ich werde auf alle Fälle mit der Firma sprechen. Ist ein alteingesessener Betrieb mit sehr guten Ruf. Und das Holzständerhaus haben sie auch perfekt gebaut - aber vom Terrassenbau hatten sie offensichtlich keine Ahnung...

Soweit ich das sehen kann, sind die Balken besonders im vorderen Bereich betroffen, wo der Regen hinkommt.

Eine Abdeckung mit Blech hätte sicher geholfen. Die senkrechte Sichtblende ist auch nur aus schichtverleimten Platten, die gestrichen sind. Aber da hatten sie eine "Haube" aus Blech mit Tropfkante aufgesetzt.

Ich habe an der Seite mal die Verkleidung abgemacht, da kann man den Aufbau und das Problem mit dem Ständer vom Dach gut sehen.
  
Austausch nur der morschen Bereiche wird wohl nicht gehen. 
Also komplett.
Aufgrund der Spannweite (3,2m)  braucht man schon große Balken (90 x 180 x 4000 mm)

Michael, beim Abdecken mit Folie hätte ich Bedenken mit den Kapillarkräften, die das Holz dann doch feucht halten.

Also bleibt eine Blechhaube mit Tropfkante über die neuen Balken, oder gleich komplett in Alu?!?
Wobei es da auch eine Kombination gibt, die vielleicht in Frage kommen könnte:
http://www.sihga.com/terrasse/products/unterkonstruktion/symbiofixR-sft.html

Oder Tropenholz, aber in den Dimensionen Balken zu bekommen ist sicher schwierig und teuer.
Die Bangkirai Dielen sind nicht im geringsten angegriffen, obwohl die Fichte darunter weggefault ist und direkter Kontakt besteht.
Natürlich kann man gegenüber Tropenholz kritisch eingestellt sein, aber ich habe in Borneo gesehen, was passiert, wenn der Wald keinen Wert für die Bevölkerung hat: Brandrodung und Palmöl Monokulturen. Dann ist FSC vielleicht doch die bessere Alternative.

Ach, das wird noch schwierig und ich möchte in 10 Jahren nicht wieder anfangen müssen...

Ich melde mich wieder

Liebe Grüße,

Knut


----------



## Wie_der_Eisbaer (27. Apr. 2014)

Also zumindest ist der Chef der Zimmerei, welche die Terrasse gebaut hatte, diese Woche gekommen und hat sich die Geschichte angeschaut.

Hat halt doch Vorteile, wenn man mit Firmen aus der Region arbeitet.
Die sind auf Ihren guten Ruf angewiesen und können sich nicht einfach "totstellen".

Er meint, man könnte die betroffenen Balken bzw. die betroffenen Bereiche austauschen.
Aber er hat auch gesagt, dass man das so heute nicht mehr bauen würde. Es fehlt der Schutz vor Feuchtigkeit!

Also steht zu befürchten, dass ich in ein paar Jahren wieder vor dem gleichen Problem stehe, wenn ich jetzt nur reparieren lasse.

Er macht mir jetzt mal ein Angebot für ein kompletten Neuaufbau, basierend auf einer Alu-Unterkonstruktion.
Das wird sicher nicht billig...

Mal sehen was da raus kommt.

Viele Grüße,

Knut


----------



## Wie_der_Eisbaer (11. Juli 2014)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich will ein kurzes Update geben:

Alte Terrasse abgerissen
  
Dabei kam das volle Ausmaß zu Tage...
    
Dann wurden verzinkte Stahträger eingesetzt (durch eine Firma). Zum Glück konnte das Dach einfach angehoben werden und die neuen Träger eingesetzt werden. Jetzt steht das Dach auf der Stahlkonstruktion. 
  
Ich habe dann eine Konterlattung aus Bongossi aufgeschraubt. 
Die habe ich mit EPDM Folienresten von den Stahlträgern entkoppelt.
Die M10 Schlossschrauben (V2A) waren aber keine gute Idee.
Man kommt beim Verschrauben der Bretter damit dann doch immer mal wieder ins Gehege...
Versenken wollte ich nicht, um das Holz nicht noch mehr zu schwächen und das Holz ist so hart, dass die Köpfe sich nicht reinziehen, beim Festschrauben!
    

Ich muss noch einige Bretter Anschrauben, aber es wird wenigstens richtig schön.
Und bei all dem Ärger und Kosten, muss das ja so auch sein.

Viele Grüße,

 Knut


----------

